# SPG Gold member status



## hudson (Feb 11, 2006)

If you buy a Starwood "mandatory" property as a resale, are you still entitled to lifetime "Gold" member status in the SPG program.  I understand that you are not entitled to convert to Starpoints, but I was wondering if the gold member benefit still transfered.  Thanks.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 11, 2006)

hudson said:
			
		

> If you buy a Starwood "mandatory" property as a resale, are you still entitled to lifetime "Gold" member status in the SPG program.  I understand that you are not entitled to convert to Starpoints, but I was wondering if the gold member benefit still transfered.  Thanks.



Well, they sent me a Gold card when I bought Kierland last year. And my spg account says I'm Gold (and I don't stay at Starwood hotels often).


----------



## grgs (Feb 11, 2006)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> Well, they sent me a Gold card when I bought Kierland last year. And my spg account says I'm Gold (and I don't stay at Starwood hotels often).



Interesting--this is something I would have thought would only come by buying from the developer.  Not that I think it's worth all that much!

Glorian


----------



## jkjsless (Feb 12, 2006)

*SPG Gold membership*

I agree, I don't see a great deal of value to a Gold membership as a TS owner. HOWEVER, if you're simply staying for a night or two at a Starewood property a Gold membership has some real advantages. They will upgrade you to the best available room at check in, you receive a 4pm check out which can be very handy if visiting a city for a weekend, and you receive "bonus" points on your stay. 

SPG is an excellent travel point system if you travel for business or pleasure frequently -- outside of T/S stays.


----------



## zinger1457 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: SPG Gold*



			
				hudson said:
			
		

> If you buy a Starwood "mandatory" property as a resale, are you still entitled to lifetime "Gold" member status in the SPG program.  I understand that you are not entitled to convert to Starpoints, but I was wondering if the gold member benefit still transfered.  Thanks.



I recently purchased a Kierland resale but I was SPG Gold before purchasing.  When I visited Kierland before buying the SVO salesman stated that SPG Gold was one of the benefits reserved for only those who bought directly from the developer.  But he is a salesman and I didn't trust everything he said!  If you want SPG Gold one of the best ways is to get the American Express Starwood CC.


----------



## formerhater (Feb 13, 2006)

Starwood AMEX can help you accrue a lot of Starpoints, but it does not qualify you as Starwood Preferred Gold.  AMEX Platinum (not the Starwood one) will qualify you, but I believe the annual fee is in the range of $350.  Starwood has been known to be a bit liberal in handing out Gold for various promotions which has been a sticking point for those who earn it the old fashion way (10 stays or 25 nights per year).  There are several threads on flyertalk.com debating the merits, or lack thereof, of SPG Gold.  

As Gold, you are not entitled to the best available room on checkin, but a preferred room, which usually means high floor or SPG designated floor (same as regular floor with SPG member sign by elevator) and possibly a complimentary bottle of water.  Gold benifits vary greatly by property.  For a best available room upgrade you must be SPG Platinum.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 13, 2006)

formerhater said:
			
		

> As Gold, you are not entitled to the best available room on checkin, but a preferred room, which usually means high floor or SPG designated floor (same as regular floor with SPG member sign by elevator) and possibly a complimentary bottle of water.  Gold benifits vary greatly by property.  For a best available room upgrade you must be SPG Platinum.



As a SPG Gold member, I was given upgrades various times to Club Level, at the Sheraton in Atlantic City.  They were nicer, larger rooms on a higher floor with a view of the Boardwalk.  VERY nice.  And you also have access to the complimentary breakfast and dinner foods they have out for Club Level Guests.  This was a great perk!


----------



## zinger1457 (Feb 13, 2006)

formerhater said:
			
		

> Starwood AMEX can help you accrue a lot of Starpoints, but it does not qualify you as Starwood Preferred Gold.



I have the Amex Starwood Preferred guest card ($30 annual) and they upgraded me to Starwood Gold when I called.  I know others on the FlyerTalk forum have also been upgraded the same way because that's where I found out about it.  That was over a year ago so maybe they changed the policy, but I still have the Gold status.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 9, 2006)

*SPG Gold*

You get a gold membership when you purchase an Amenite Luxury Travel Club from United


----------



## Courts (Apr 9, 2006)

*SPG Gold*



			
				hudson said:
			
		

> If you buy a Starwood "mandatory" property as a resale, are you still entitled to lifetime "Gold" member status in the SPG program.  I understand that you are not entitled to convert to Starpoints, but I was wondering if the gold member benefit still transfered.  Thanks.


4B.6. Owners who are members of the *Starwood Vacation Network and/or Vistana Plus program (collectively, the “Vacation Network”)* will automatically receive Gold Membership and are not subject to the Minimum Gold Requirement to maintain Gold Membership. One Owner will be enrolled per vacation ownership interest purchased. Owners will maintain their Gold Membership, provided (i) the Member maintains his/her membership in the Vacation Network, and (ii) all fees, dues, taxes, and payment balances remain in good standing as defined by the vacation ownership contract.


----------



## folashade (Apr 16, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> As a SPG Gold member, I was given upgrades various times to Club Level, at the Sheraton in Atlantic City.  They were nicer, larger rooms on a higher floor with a view of the Boardwalk.  VERY nice.  And you also have access to the complimentary breakfast and dinner foods they have out for Club Level Guests.  This was a great perk!



This is very rare at the Gold level to receive that level of upgrade. As other posters have said you usually get upgraded to a "preferred floor" and the 4PM checkout is a nice option you also get a preferred line for Gold and Plats.  Club floors, suite upgrades etc are at the Plat level.


----------



## atstpier (Apr 25, 2006)

I recently purchased a Vistana Villages week via resale. I asked Starwood about gold status and received the following email. What do they mean about "unauthorized resale?" Has anybody been given gold on a resale?

Thank you for your inquiry. When you purchase at an SVN property, you 
are entitled to the Starwood Vacation Network however you do not have 
access to Gold level membership within Starwood Preferred Guest. The unit 
you purchased was not purchased directly from us and is considered an 
unauthorized re-sale. Therefore your Starwood Preferred Guest membership 
will remain at Preferred status.


----------



## formerhater (Apr 26, 2006)

They mean you don't get gold because you didn't buy from them.


----------

